# Airless sprayer DROPLETS



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

I am sure some of you ran into this problem at some point or another. had a titan 440 and now got a 740ix. with the 440 had issues with paint droplets at tip of gun most of the time. used to carry a rag with me and wipe tip everytime just before spraying---I know...it's not a good solution
Still have the same issue with the new sprayer and the new gun...after a few minutes into spraying the gun starts spitting just as you pull the trigger (4-5drops). It's not the needle or anything with the gun--it's brand new. the old one used to do it too. The tip size and paint consistency is right--it happens with all kinds of materials.
Will need to spray a lot of finish coating in a few weeks. Trying to figure out this spitting issue so I can have flawless spray finish
I understand that this could a common thing with airless. Talked to the company--no usefulla dvice really but "common occurance with airless". Any suggestions or past experiences? Any help is appreciated
Thank you all:sad:


----------



## joseph (Jan 6, 2007)

Hellow my friend, I went through the same problem some years ago, so I understand your problem. Look, the spitting of the gun is very normal with any sprayer, Now, what you need to Know is that... When you paint trim work with an sprayer, you have to apply some technic to it, and by that I mean the fallowing: when you press on the trigger and when you release it, you should do it off the trim you are painting, so that the sppiting goes to other places and not to the finish trim. Now , there are things to take into consideration for this process; one of them is the walls, if it has texture, you don't want to build up so much paint because it can be a potencial big problem with the texture pattern; what I would recommend you to do, is to mask round the perimeter of the trim, I know is a lot of work, but is for a very high quality finish, Now, if you want a rather quick work you don't have to mask, but be carefull not to build up much paint on the walls. good luck!


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

yeah, what joseph is saying is good...basically talking about basic spraying techniques which you probably know, but I too have had this problem...a lot of the time cleaning out the gun and tip real quick usually helps and sometimes it's a pressure issue


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

*droplets*

sounds like a presure problem consider your tip size and material being used and adjust acordingly shoot on scrap first the titan 440 is notorious for that I sold mine also try a graco g10 gun a little more exspensive but worth the money


----------



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you all. I'll try your advice Joseph next time I spray. Never really had any formal training in spraying. Just kind of learn as I go. ANy better places than that to start from? Maybe anything online that everybody is using in kind of spray training?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Kashmir said:


> Thank you all. I'll try your advice Joseph next time I spray. Never really had any formal training in spraying. Just kind of learn as I go. ANy better places than that to start from? Maybe anything online that everybody is using in kind of spray training?


here's a fairly good link with good tips...

http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to-paint-room1.htm


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

The spitting is going tohappen andthe advice you got is good. Spray before and past your work. Try the new .410 tip (purple) they carry at SW it seems to be better and gives a great finish.


----------



## trollmaster (Jan 2, 2007)

I hate paint drips from my graco:wallbash: I think i will try this new tip


----------



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

Your advice is priceless. Thank you. Where did you learn that?)At least don't have to worry about my equipment not performing properly now.
Question: I can easily implement this techinque when spraying a window casing or a door casing. What if you are spraying beadboard ceiling and crown moulding? How would you approach that? There is no texture on the walls...they are primed only...will come back and do the last two finish coats by brush and roller once all trim is sprayed. Would you spray down to the floor for the initial spitting and then move your gun to the ceiling? Will you try to do as much area as possible before stopping again? (trying to think about setting up all the tools and equipment in the room)


----------



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm stillfiguring out how to use the site--the above reply and question is for Joseph.


----------



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

have the new purple tips...haven't had a chance ot use them yet. I thought they are fine finish only.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Try finding any posts on this site or the other painters sites by Roger Conatser. He is the god of airless spraying.


----------

